# Renault Clio V6



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Got chance of one of these cheap from someone who has just lost his licence

















3yr old for Â£10k................seriously think about it been told its worth abit more but not sure how much more ?
its a right flying machine but with abit of slush i couldn,t test it properly.Its only got 22k on the clock
Electric Blue


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

bite his hand off, i think they are going for about 20k for that age, not sure though,

no wonder he lost his license!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

too good to be true.

HPi it


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Just been told the book price is about Â£14k and forecourt Â£ 16k , he took it over 5 yrs and the Â£10 will pay of what he owns, He has collected all th epoints within the last year and wished he,d bought a radar device !!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Worth reading up on this - the mk1 is not as good as the present model. Great car though


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Buy it and then run it for a year and when you need to sell because you have lost your license i'll give 5K for it


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

If its the early one you may be disappointed power wise, i think the clio 172 is as fast as the MK1, handling is sublime though.

The Mark2 has many improvements especially to the engine.

Personally (dont take offence) i dont think its the car for you, firstly the colour (i recall you saying you wouldnt buy a bright coloured car) and the car is more for the younger type ie. boy racer types.

If its a business opportunity your after, go for it, buy and sell!

The problem is demand is low so be prepared to hold out a pretty long time if you want to make a decent margin.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Buy it .............. then sell it Quick !. 
Good price , but once the miles go up and the warranty has run out you are talking of expensive repair bills , like all renaults they are fragile.
They are a hoot to drive , great fun , but you soon get sick of the lack of creature comforts and your gradual deafness and they get damned hot in summer inside too. Best as a second fun or track car , not recommended for everyday use.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Firstly the colour is nearly as my mauritous blue , secondly its a buisness oppotunuity and thirdly its a cash sale ( like asap ) I have had a hpi check done through a friend . It is a Mk 1 hence the price .


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

LOL you were quick to change the pics over, i could have sworn it was mustard yellow a few mins ago.

Good luck what ever you do, but be warned demand for the Mark1s are low and to get a quick sale after your purchase, your price will have to be pretty low!

All the best
Tj


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks TJ don,t know wether to keep it as a play thing/ track day car or find a buyer ? is the MK 2 greatly improved on the Mk1? its not alot of money considering he paid 25k for it just under 3 yrs ago ?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Cheap car your right! but for 10k you buy a decent Elise and that really is a perfect track car!

I say buy it and sell it on, take the risk, business is all about risk, if i didnt take the risks i did i wouldnt be running my own business.

If it was offered to me and i had time and space, i would buy it and sell on, but wouldnt blow 10k on a track car that i would only use a few times a year, bad enough having an expensive bike that doesnt see the light of day 

Had a look on ebay cant see any Mk1s at the mo, have a look on auto trader and piston heads, see what they are going for and how many around.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Just bought it for Â£8k and I have buyer lined up for Â£12k ( local dealer ) if it wasn,t for the low milage I would not have touched it. I sent my wife to bank and she came back with pound notes and he was tempted but not impressed, but he was desparate( I feel abit bad capitalising on someones misfortunes but its happened to me in the past on more than one oaccasion )
Thats life Â£4k for a mornings work not bad.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Pretty good deal at 8k, maybe its worth keeping :lol:

On a serious note, id get it to the dealer asap before they change their minds.

As for making money on another misfortunes, thats life!

Well done, now you can go buy those set of 18"s


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

I only bought it tjanks too you !!! I played the Mk1 card and he addmitted that reluctantly .
The dealer is on his way now because he,s sold it he thinks but if not not he wants it himself. I owe you a pint, fancy selling a few more motors between us ?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

So how are you going to declare that on your tax return? Capital gains on sales?


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

No its a private deal !!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

tactile said:


> No its a private deal !!!


 :wink:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Tactile, If your up for doing something send me a pm and we can talk, i have some cash and a pretty good business head (or at least i think i do ).

Well done, shall we crack open a bottle of champers ;lol:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

I will ..........are you going to Gaydon in June ?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Should be.. Its not too far, 2hr drive near Birmingham? should be good!

Will be good to hook up with you guys.


----------

